# Zombie infested 5K obsticle course



## niblique71

Has anyone else heard of this event??? I didn't want to post in the gathering and events area since I'm not promoting this event. It just looks like a pretty big deal and a lot of fun!! I wanted to know if anyone else was aware of it or has visited in the past.

http://runforyourlives.com/#

I heard about it on Sirius #100 when Sal Governale, mentioned that he and Richard Christy would be there. For those that don't know them, they are the prank phone call experts on the Howard Stern show. Richard is well known as a HUGE Halloween addict and travels all over the country every weekend in October to attend the scariest haunts in the US.

Moderators, If you need to move this thread, Feel free to do so (It's in your neck of the woods Roxy).


----------



## Eeeekim

I am not a runner, But I was I would so do this.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you get to celebrate with beer if you get through the obstacle course - that should bring out some NJ/PA haunters even if it is in Baltimore


----------



## spideranne

*Run For Your Lives - Baltimore*

Discovered this and didn't see it posted anywhere. Thought is might be fun for the athletically inclined, or another opportunity to volunteer as a Zombie.

http://runforyourlives.com/


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

*Can you survive a 5K run, chased by Zombies??*

http://www.mnn.com/health/fitness-well-being/blogs/can-you-survive-baltimores-5k-zombie-run



> One of the first rules for surviving an attack by the living dead - as related to us by the main character in the film "Zombieland" - is cardiovascular health. The undead may be clumsy, but they're also fairly quick and extremely unrelenting, so being in top shape when the time comes to escape the brain-hungry masses should be a priority.


----------



## soldierwelsh

Wow, if i wasnt deployed in afghanistan right now, I would love to do this. I cant wait for next years. I am definetly going to do this!


----------



## fick209

Holy cow, I haven't done a 5K for about 10 yrs. A 5K is tough enough, an obstacle 5K course, with zombies chasing you! I'm motivated to start running and getting in shape for their race next year! If the course is anywhere near those streets I was on last year in Baltimore, in shape or not, I could have out ran anything that night


----------



## goneferal

5K is about my limit and I would love to have something like this in Boise. How fun would that be?


----------



## randomr8

I think the key here is are they the slow moving zombies of old or not?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you get to shoot the zombies?


----------



## CarolTerror

Oh - if this were in my area, I'd SO be there... maybe it will be next year...


----------



## Terrormaster

*Zombie Walk + 5k Marathon = Run For Your Lives*

Saw this on Wired earlier today and thought it was the coolest thing. Take a group of marathon runners and ask them to run through a course occupied by zombie walkers in full makeup. As a runner you basically get a number of flags to wear around your waist. The zombies try to get the flags from you. Once all your flags are gone you're eliminated from the marathon.

Forget your gun, your sword, your axe, and even your chainsaw. One on one, these are suitable weapons against a slow or fast zombie, but when you've got dozens, maybe even hundreds of zombies coming your way, you better run! Pause to fire off a round or take a swing at the nearest zombie and the rest are that much closer to making a meal out of you.

Nope, when you're outnumbered, the only thing you can do is run for your life. And when you've got hundreds more survivors surrounding you, all trying to evade the horde and make it to safety? Well, that's when you know you're at the Run for Your Lives 5K Obstacle Course Run.

http://runforyourlives.com/

If I were in better shape I'd sign up as a runner. Heck might be fun to just sign up as a slow zombie hehehe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Terrormaster said:


> Nope, when you're outnumbered, the only thing you can do is run for your life.


Cardio - the first rule of Zombieland


----------



## Abby Normal

that is a great idea and looks like so much fun! My cardio is not so good, so I would have to be one of the zombie horde. wish there was one near me!


----------



## Jaybo

This looks like so much fun!

They have one of these on December 15th in Austin. That would give me an entire year to train. Hmm...I have been saying that I need to get back in shape, and this would be a really nice goal and motivator. I guess I should really put this jelly donut down.

Mmmmmm.....donut.


----------



## Bobbywan

Been signed up for the Seattle/Portland race for a while now!


----------



## goneferal

I'm waiting for this to hit Boise. I could muster up a 5K run with that motivation.


----------



## tcass01

I am sooo getting my family together and doing this. This totally rocks!! My teenagers will have a field day. This would be the ultimate bonding event for a work group. You would be wiser to be a zombie. It is only $25.00 and you get to do the "run" for free. Plus you get the t-shirt, medal for running, and the after party. The one in Baltimore is on Oct. 27th. Roxy, Spooky1, Randomr8, & EEEKim you up for to being a Zombie? You can be a Chaser or a Slow or crawling Zombie. They provide your outfit and professionally done makeup. Better get a copy of Zombieland and start brushing up on my growling and moaning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Tcass, at my current level of cardio fitness, "slow" or "crawling" zombie would probably be all I could aspire to

Here's the link again, with updated info on 2012 events:

http://runforyourlives.com/#

And quick summary of 2012 dates:

Atlanta - Mar 3
Boston - May 5
Indianapolis - Jun 23
Seattle/Portland - Aug 4
Pittsburgh - Sep 1
San Diego/LA - Oct 20
Baltimore - Oct 27
Austin - Dec 15


----------



## Copchick

*Run For Your Lives!*

I am not a promoter or involved in anyway with the marketing of this run. In case anyone would be interested, if you're in the South Western part of Pennsylvania on 9-1-12. It's a Zombie 5k race!
http://runforyourlives.com/locations/pittsburgh-overview/zombies-pittsburgh/


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Me and mom are already signed up. We'll be there. Were working and the zombie spots are already taken. So hopefully I get to do something cool.


----------



## Spook_Master

My son and I ran the course along with 2 other friends in May at the Amesbury, MA event. It was still a HUGE blast, even for a guy with a bum knee and hernia surgery scheduled for the following week. Sadly, we did not make it to the end with flags, only about 20% of the runners manage to "survive". Still, we're ready to do again next year and the Zombie actors were excellent.


----------



## Headless

LOL it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## airplnmdls

My finance and I, along with 2 other friends did this race this year in Indy, it was great! As a bigger guy, I was able to complete it fine with the obstacles and everything, i even made it through with flags! including the Subaru flag!  We are def doing it again next year and making more of our friends do it with us. The only problem is that when you approach an obstacle, must times you need to wait for other people to go through it first, so there's a lot of waiting. But if you're not caring hardcore about your time then you'll have a blast!


----------



## sparky

That looks like tons of fun... is there one in Michigan ?!


----------



## randomr8

Lat time I looked it was pretty filled up.


----------



## Chipper

Someone beat me to it: yes, the first rule of survival in Zombieland is "Cardio".


----------

